# Dubai traffic fine discount, has anyone got it?



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows anything about this publicised 30 percent discount on Dubai Police fines.

I'm due for renewal in a couple of weeks, but on the RTA and Dubai police website it seems when I try to pay everything it shows as full price (A.D. fine is half price which was already established).

If anyone has had a discount, or knows what the process is to get one (e.g. going in person to a specific dept.) it would be much appreciated.

thanks

M


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Went today to RTA. 30 percent discount is on traffic fines only, not parking fines. They said the Dubai Police will implement the 30 percent discount for traffic fines next week.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah thanks for the response , will wait till next week then. Hopefully they will implement it soon as my renewal is due in 9 days!


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Are speeding tickets covered in the discount, I am pretty sure I got one today, saw a flash on a funky looking box on the al sufouh rd doing 100 on a 80.
Wonder how soon I can check it


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> Are speeding tickets covered in the discount, I am pretty sure I got one today, saw a flash on a funky looking box on the al sufouh rd doing 100 on a 80.
> Wonder how soon I can check it


The fine will be posted in the police website after 3 days.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Speeding ticket is a traffic fine yes.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

Just did my renewal and cleared fines online. Discount is now showing if that helps anyone  always a bonus to save some cash in this place.


----------



## Sameer Khan (Sep 10, 2011)

*Traffic Fines*

When is the Dubai police offering the discounts on fine as promised. Does the Tasjeel and other car registration centres offert the discount on the fines ?? The online site still calculates the whole amount without any discount.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Already discussed in a thread on the first page. Discount is on Dubai Police fines only, not RTA fines. I see the discount online.


----------



## Sameer Khan (Sep 10, 2011)

i have a Umm al quwain speeding fine will that also be covered by the Dubai police.


----------



## raheb9 (Sep 11, 2011)

Will the Salik Fines be covered too??


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

How long is this discount process going on for?


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

umm al quwain fine wont be covered.. unless they publish a new law as well. Salik fees are seperate from dubai police traffic fines so i dont think they are covered either. discount is available only if you pay before 11 december.

I think the discount is just a way to collect the AED 350 million outstanding from the past. They collected 1 billion dirhams in 2010 alone from traffic fines etc..


----------



## Shantzzzz (Aug 16, 2011)

M123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just did my renewal and cleared fines online. Discount is now showing if that helps anyone  always a bonus to save some cash in this place.


I have one fine on my Driving License from Dubai Police. Am I eligible for the 30% discount & can I pay this online.


----------



## k2j2unk (Aug 5, 2009)

I just looked to pay all 3 of my fines online (2 of them issued before Sept 11), and when I go to pay the full fine shows up, with no discount. 

Is this offer still on? I thought it was good until Dec 11th. Can one pay online and get the discount, or does one have to go to RTA or police in person? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

? I thought they were reduced from here forward.... ugghhh oh!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Got my discount right off the website and didn't have to go in to the police station. Things regularly change so not sure if they changed the website to not include the discount?!?!


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

M123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows anything about this publicised 30 percent discount on Dubai Police fines.
> 
> ...


I have 300 aed fine then it went down to 210 aed.... I didnt do anything.. I was surprise then take out 30%off..


----------

